# Mise a jour des apps automatique



## duanra49 (24 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis utilisateur et adepte de Apple, mais je dois avouer qu'un comportement me contrarie sur Iphone 6S (IOS 12 et précédents). Les apps sont mise à jour régulièrement, mais mon téléphone ne les met pas à jour automatiquement, c'est lorsque j'ai besoin de l'appli que je me rend compte qu'il faut la mettre à jour (il y a un petit nuage avec une flèche). Avec la couverture réseau minable dans ma région, je dois souvent apprendre a me passer de l'appli et c'est très frustrant. 

Savez-vous s'il est possible d'activer les mises à jour automatiques des Apps, lorsque je suis en WiFi par exemple? J'ai bien activé les téléchargements automatiques (Apps et Mise a jour) dans les options Itunes Store et App Store, mais ça n'a rien changé.

Merci d'avance

Arnaud


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2018)

Si l'application est affichée avec un petit nuage, ce n'est pas lié à un besoin de mise à jour. 
C'est que dans les réglages vous avez choisi dans Général puis Reglages d'activer "Apps inutilisées". 

Avec ce réglage, quand une app n'a pas été utilisée depuis longtemps, elle est supprimée de l'iPhone (pour récupérer de la place en mémoire)  tout en laissant son icône en place (mais avec un petit nuage pour montrer qu'elle n'est plus physiquement sur l'iPhone) et quand on en a à nouveau besoin, l'iPhone la retelecharge depuis les serveurs d'Apple. 

Si vous ne voulez plus ce comportement, il faut désactiver ce réglage puis cliquer sur chaque app présentant ce nuage pour la retélécharger. Ensuite elle restera en place et disponible immédiatement quand nécessaire.


----------



## duanra49 (24 Octobre 2018)

Oh génial, merci Remy. En fait l'option se trouve dans Général -> iTunes store et App store -> Désinstaller les apps inutilisées

J'ai du cocher cette case un jour sans me douter des conséquences...

Merci encore!


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2018)

Ah oui, le réglage se trouve à cet endroit également. 
Moi j'ai désactivé ce réglage quand je me suis retrouvé confronté à une app qui avait été supprimée ainsi mais que l'iPhone ne voulait pas retelecharger le jour où j'en ai eu besoin car elle n'existe plus sur l'AppStore... (il a fallu que je la retrouve sur mon Mac et que je la réinstalle depuis iTunes).


----------



## duanra49 (24 Octobre 2018)

ah, ceci explique pourquoi j'avais ce cas aussi. Je me disais bêtement que Apple avait désactivé l'app puisqu'elle n'était plus compatible avec ma version d'IOS. Du coup je peux fouiller dans mes sauvegardes iTunes et les réinstaller ;-)


----------

